# Cleaner lungs are good



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

I agree with you Rick about this bag. I have the delta 50-720 and I notice a lot of change with this 1 micron bag compared to the grizzly dust collector I had with the 30 micron bag. Definitely better air quality. I use to see a lot of particles floating around the 30 micron and can hardly see any with this one. After 2 bottom bag changes you should see it get even better. Breath healthy.


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Question: Doesn't dust still come out from the bottom bag? Unless, of course, you have a clear plastic bottom bag.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Maybe. I'm not an expert on dust collectors. My shop isn't exactly dust proofed. I also wear a mask.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I recently picked up a couple of these bags and was going to use one on the bottom but haven't tried it yet. I wonder if it would work or not. Since the bulk of the fines and air go through the top, I would think the 1 micron on top will take care of most of the dust but I can see the dust on the bottom bag too so a finer bag would help??


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Follow up on my previous post. I put the same bag on the bottom of the dust collector and it seems to be working just fine. I have noticed less fine dust clinging to the wall behind the dust collector so it seems to be an improvement. Haven't had to empty the dust collector yet to see how things look inside.


----------

